# Fuseta



## vindiboy (Jan 19, 2020)

Hi all we are now at Fuseta behind the campsite, about 30 vans here. Sunny day but windy. Met an English man yesterday and he showed me a 200 euro fine he had got at Quatteria for staying at the east beach end with about 15 other vans he has not paid it yet and says he won't he has already had a registered letter at his home in England his wife is still in England and refused the letter he said, because he had spoken to her previously by phone, wonder how that will panout?


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Jan 19, 2020)

Nice spot Fuseta if you’re there Wednesday night good live music from 10pm in the Farol bar next to harbour we often go. Your probably better off parking in one of the bays near the bar too there’s about 10 places,as where all those vans are parked is not allowed for campers.. Enjoy


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 19, 2020)

Almost impossible to go through live now without a fine,thank heavens they dont hang these days or i would be long gone,love the pictures.


----------



## Glass man (Jan 19, 2020)

Please BEWARE, a German van was fined €1,500.oo for repeatedly being caught wild camping and told not to do so. The police log the registration and so knew it was not a one off occasion.


----------



## carol (Jan 20, 2020)

Fings ain’t what they used to be ... sadly


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 20, 2020)

Big brother is watching you.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 20, 2020)

Too many people doing the bleeding obvious, at the same time, I'm sorry to say.
There's a very helpful website showing Aires and  places, where motorhomes are welcome, Alas, not necessarily on that perfect beach , between someone's expensive holiday accommodation and the sea....

It's ..

VisitAlgarve -Algarve Promotional Website
Search
> HOMEPAGE > BE INSPIRED > MOTORHOME
Algarve Motorhome Support Network

Located in the extreme southwest of Europe and along the south of Portugal, the Algarve region enjoys a pleasant climate with mild winters and temperate summers, and is famous for its year-round light and sunshine. Its proximity to the ocean and mountains, coupled with its rich natural and cultural assets, give the Algarve's landscape a one-of-a-kind beauty. In addition to some of the world's most gorgeous and welcoming beaches, its authentic cuisine, handicrafts and folklore are among the local customs you can also enjoy during your stay here.
Landscapes of rare beauty can be found throughout the Algarve. For this reason, travelling by motorhome is a fantastic way to enjoy local hospitality and learn about the region's secrets.

Come visit this region and take advantage of the spaces that the Algarve Motorhome Support Network has to offer!

More information and useful contacts: www.autocaravanalgarve.com

 Algarve Motorhome Support Network

asdsa - Camping and Caravan Sites

asdsa - Rural Camping and Caravan Sites

asdsa - Motorhome Service Areas
Hope this helps.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Jan 22, 2020)

Glass man said:


> Please BEWARE, a German van was fined €1,500.oo for repeatedly being caught wild camping and told not to do so. The police log the registration and so knew it was not a one off occasion.


I don't blame the authorities really,  they do provide municipal campsites, aires and don't usually mind if you park in car parks and then people go and mess up the beauty spots. The Spanish don't like wild camping,  stick to the places they provide.


----------



## Penny13 (Jan 23, 2020)

Because we where flooded badly at Messines I took time to look at the legal and non legal aires in Portugal. The Motorhome Algarve site has recognised aires to stay on, recognised by government and environmental agencies https://www.autocaravanalgarve.com/en/raara-members.
Portugal has a problem as in it wants tourists and its laws are dated so they are trying to address it with recognised places to stay. 
We also heard of MH being pulled over and checked, unpaid fines being what they are looking for. 
So I think the police are moving people on with a warning first then a fine, noting registrations with passport details. 
Quarteira is particularly beach side perfect, your just pushing it there as it has a campsite by it !!! There is an Aire that’s 3 euros a night up the road.
We also stayed at the huge parking below Faro airport. One or two have been there months everything out, but the police drive round and just check !!! So we where careful to PARK but knew we risked being moved on.
We also looked at a Aire at Manta Rota by the beach which is on the list as recognised. It was so dangerous rammed in nose to tail with electric leads running everywhere !!!
So I think laws are old they have a problem but need our money, they are trying to deal with it, just be careful.


----------

